# Merry Christmas!!!



## David Pence (Dec 24, 2007)

Once more, I have the privilege of wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas, and the best hopes for a Happy New Year.

We will enter our eighth year online in 2008, an eternity when it comes to sites such as these. With recent announcements about new motion pictures from New Line Cinema, TTF may once again become a focal point for those seeking to learn more about Tolkien's works. With eight years under our belt, I'm certain where more than up to the task.

Once again, I wish everyone on TTF a Merry Christmas and the Happy New Years.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks WM, and the same to you and everyone else here at TTF. 

Wow, I can't believe its been 8 years...I've been around for 5 and a half, and that seems like forever to me...8 is quite an achievement indeed.


----------



## Greenwood (Dec 25, 2007)

I haven't been around here much of late, but I had to stop by and wish everyone a Merry Christmas, a Happy New Year and a Happy Holiday of your choice!


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas TTF and friends!

8 years? My gosh. I've been here half of that...and many more to come. 

Good health to all!


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all TTFers


----------



## David Pence (Dec 25, 2007)

Actually, I forgot zero was an integer ... 2008 will be our *ninth* year. Wow.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 25, 2007)

It is late in the day for me to be getting online, but I still wish everybody a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## baragund (Dec 27, 2007)

*MERRY EID AL CHRISTMAKWANZAKAH!!!*


----------

